# Many Bottles & Questions



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

The kids and I went on a “treasure hunt” at my MIL’s home this weekend. We believe there use to be a distillery on her property at one time. This is what we found on our first dig. I know what some of these are but there are several I’m clueless about.  I have included a couple to begin with. We also found 2 Coca Cola Bottles that I’ve been trying to research. Any info is helpful!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 22, 2020)

*Off to the re-cycling center with those.  Keep digging, but deeper.*


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks like mostly 1970's stuff.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Off to the re-cycling center with those.  Keep digging, but deeper.*


We are not Out looking for some high dollar prize. My kids enjoyed digging for these and we were just curious. You should check out Pinterest, there are great ideas on repurposing old bottles instead of tossing them.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like mostly 1970's stuff.


Is there a number on the bottom I can look at to date them?


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 22, 2020)

On the one in the second photo the 75 could be a date code, but most of these the timeframe is based on the stippling on the base, which you see mostly on bottles from the 1960's and newer.  The green alcohol bottle lacks the "Federal Law Prohibits" embossing so is after 1963.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> On the one in the second photo the 75 could be a date code, but most of these the timeframe is based on the stippling on the base, which you see mostly on bottles from the 1960's and newer.  The green alcohol bottle lacks the "Federal Law Prohibits" embossing so is after 1963.


I have several other alocohol bottles that state that. They are brown. I can post later.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

I also have several blue milk of magnesia bottles.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

These have the prohibited statement. I know clear bottles are pretty common. I can take pictures of the bottoms if it’s worth it.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

Phillips Milk of Magnesia


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

Norwich Pepto Bismol


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m going to laugh at myself if this is some current beer bottle lol


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

Don’t have a clue just like the shape


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

Carnation Coffee Maye, I believe


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 22, 2020)

Kmincey77 said:


> I’m going to laugh at myself if this is some current beer bottle lol


Not a current beer bottle, probably a beer bottle from 1941.  The form hasn't changed much over the last century.


----------



## Kmincey77 (Jun 22, 2020)

One is Wesson cooking oil and doesn’t seem very old. I’m not sure what the others are.


----------



## willong (Jul 1, 2020)

Kmincey77 said:


> We are not Out looking for some high dollar prize. My kids enjoyed digging for these and we were just curious. You should check out Pinterest, there are great ideas on repurposing old bottles instead of tossing them.



That you enjoy the activity, *especially in participation with your kids*, is what really counts. One never knows what activity might spark a lifelong interest, or even a career. If the bottle bug really bites hard, there is plenty of help and encouragement available on this forum to further your knowledge and promote your interest.

Also, reuse is the best form of recycling--requires no energy input other than your own enthusiasm and a bit of energy to heat the water used for cleaning.


----------

